# Schrauben für VESA Bohrung - gefunden



## Citynomad (24. September 2012)

*Schrauben für VESA Bohrung - gefunden*

Ich habe für meinen Acer dank VESA Bohrungen einen neuen Standfuß gekauft und wollte den auch vernünftig befestigen. Beim Support wurde mir gesagt, dass das Gewinde M4 besitzt und 10mm tief ist. Welchen Anstieg das Gewinde hat, konnte mir aber niemand sagen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch mehr?

Wenn ich nämlich eine Schraube mit nem falschen Gewinde da reindrehe, ist entweder das Gewinde hinüber oder es hält nicht richtig. Dass es kein grobes metrisches Gewinde ist, davon gehe ich fest aus. Wäre ja auch zu einfach sonst (Baumarkt... fertig!).

*€:* *DIN 965 mit M4x12mm passen perfekt. Es gehen auch noch DIN 965 M4x16mm, länger sollten die Schrauben aber nicht sein.*


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. September 2012)

*AW: Schrauben für VESA Bohrung gesucht*

Vesa MIS-D 100 4x10 Schrauben sind das.

Feingewinde

normal sind doch bei ner Halterung immer Schrauben dabei ?
bei meiner waren M4x10 & M4x15 dabei


----------



## Citynomad (24. September 2012)

*AW: Schrauben für VESA Bohrung gesucht*

Bei mir waren keine dabei. Hast du zufällig ne genauere Bezeichnung für die Schrauben? Also für das Gewinde? Oder vielleicht sogar nen Internethändler, der die vertreibt? Mein örtlicher Baumarkt hat nämlich kein Feingewinde. M4x15 wäre jedenfalls meine Wahl bei der Dicke der Halterung.


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. September 2012)

*AW: Schrauben für VESA Bohrung gesucht*

ne Beschreibung hab ich ned mehr, das teil ist schon so alt 

sonst geh einfach hin, die werden doch bestimmt an Ihren Terminals Heute auch TFT´s haben, lass da nachschaun.


----------



## Citynomad (19. November 2012)

*Schrauben für VESA Bohrung gefunden*

Nach vorsichtigem Trial and Error bin ich bei folgenden Schrauben gelandet:

DIN965 M4x12mm

Die passen wie Faust auf's Gretchen.


----------

